# G.s.t.p. Pocket Watch



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about these?









I think G.S.T.P. stands for "General Service Time Piece" and this one dates from ? WWII. But what about those numbers?

Here's the story:


Saw a basket full of old watches in my local charity stop in the High Street
Examined this pocket watch and thought "I can get that going!"









Bought it for Â£1









Got it home, removed the broken dial foot that was jamming it









Now running as sweet as anything keeping perfect time







:
Get ready to flog it on eBay for Â£50+ (it's military after all)
















Saw immaculate other GSTPs on eBay that hadn't sold for Â£10
















Depression sets in...better pop it in a draw.





































Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Got to be a good buy for Â£1 Hawky.









I think the GSTP refers to a WWII issue as you say. (I know nothing of military watches)

Bit of Geneva striping on the movement, does it have a makers mark under the balance?

Where's Foggy??


----------

